# Tropico 4



## Pass it Around (Aug 16, 2014)

On sale for like 5 bucks collectors edition on steam. I purchased it and played like 7 hours in a row last night. Pretty cool game similar to simcity but not nearly as expensive mwahahahha


----------



## vostok (Sep 6, 2014)

*I'm a fan of this, also bought the T5, but can't install as I have to blow cash on a new vid card that takes dx 10 or 11?, anyways....T4 is far superior ...first I do is turn of all that irritating music and talking ...and there is a growing support for a mod group, along with game 'fixes'
http://forum.kalypsomedia.com/showthread.php?tid=21064 for the mods ..understand T4 is the best from these Germans, but only if you got the Modern Times dlc
good luck*


----------



## ChillNSmoke (Sep 8, 2014)

Have you ever played the first few entries in the series? Tropico 1 was so much fun when it came out in 2001. Lately they haven't been adding much more content but they have been polishing the series up quite a bit, however I haven't played number 5 but the change from 3 to 4 was very miniscule it seemed.


----------



## vostok (Sep 17, 2014)

*I've not played ver 1, or 2...3 even, but stuck with advice from friends, and sold on ver 4, with all the dlc's, as of now you get of the boat, and are immediately arrested and sent to a labor camp for 5 years, lol costs me $1000. per head, but buys time for me, to wonder what to do with you? ..lol, the military dlc's are the ones to get, bunkers give you soldiers to fight rebels and junta stuff, to play hard ass ...lol and modern times dlc is a must have*


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 26, 2014)

I started on 4, I feel like the game is way too easy .


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 26, 2014)

vostok said:


> *I've not played ver 1, or 2...3 even, but stuck with advice from friends, and sold on ver 4, with all the dlc's, as of now you get of the boat, and are immediately arrested and sent to a labor camp for 5 years, lol costs me $1000. per head, but buys time for me, to wonder what to do with you? ..lol, the military dlc's are the ones to get, bunkers give you soldiers to fight rebels and junta stuff, to play hard ass ...lol and modern times dlc is a must have*


I got all of the dlcs for the game  I liked throwing people in jail or assassinating them for no purpose other than to lower religion


----------



## vostok (Sep 26, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> I got all of the dlcs for the game  I liked throwing people in jail or assassinating them for no purpose other than to lower religion


*I just caught on, my last game,so pissed with immigrants, put a high rise next to the port keep the port workers in their slums anybody just of the boat, moves to the high rise, spend a grand and send them to the labor camps ...no fucking around here ...lol
but my best is go far right to lists, locate them religious, or greenies, fucks right click the extremists send them to the labor camps too, making corn or wot not, works with other trolls the make life difficult...makes RIU easy tho ...lol
Much is not told about, like getting 50% less in apartment blocks by sucking up to the USSR or 50% of power plants and airports by blowing the USA ...they just don't tell U that shit, have to find out the hard way ..lol
Best is the game is easily hacked, so I'm looking at cannabis farms, cocaine factories, or some such?
good luck President'e lol

ps I just love those bunkers very cheap too...without those annoying fucking Generals ...lol*


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 27, 2014)

vostok said:


> *I just caught on, my last game,so pissed with immigrants, put a high rise next to the port keep the port workers in their slums anybody just of the boat, moves to the high rise, spend a grand and send them to the labor camps ...no fucking around here ...lol
> but my best is go far right to lists, locate them religious, or greenies, fucks right click the extremists send them to the labor camps too, making corn or wot not, works with other trolls the make life difficult...makes RIU easy tho ...lol
> Much is not told about, like getting 50% less in apartment blocks by sucking up to the USSR or 50% of power plants and airports by blowing the USA ...they just don't tell U that shit, have to find out the hard way ..lol
> Best is the game is easily hacked, so I'm looking at cannabis farms, cocaine factories, or some such?
> ...



WOOOT! I want cocaine factories and cannabis farms if you ever put them in!!!!  hahahahaha, it is really nice to be able to assassinate anyone you want at the drop of 1,000 hahahhahahahah.


----------



## vostok (Sep 27, 2014)

*LOL.. would you know how much an ounce of fine Caribbean hash is worth in 1951 ...? or 500 kilos of coke in 1955 prices ...dude thats tough?
..still we got them smugglers huts to work on now ....lol

Yeah wacking some one for a grand is real cheap, but I prefer to send them to the camp, and get my money outta them for the next five years...it also disses their reps and lowers their families....thats too cruel ...lol

Have you ever got the space program yet.. after I think 5 electronic factories ..?
mind blowing blazzzed ...lol or the lsd thumping nuke testing program ....lol




*


----------

